

Ask HN: Any ideas on a good migration strategy from Visual Source Safe to SVN? - nshah

The firm I consult with is looking to migrate their existing code base, including images, html, css, js, etc. from VSS to SVN. I'd appreciate any pointers from people who have been through this or have suggestions about it... Thanks.
======
ScottWhigham
Google's got tons of hits on this exact search term. I found this:
<http://www.poweradmin.com/sourcecode/vssmigrate.aspx>

Interesting and worth checking out?

------
synnik
Are they looking for just the latest version, or do they need history, too?

~~~
nshah
I believe they need the history too...

